# Win Security Center--No longer recognizes antivirus software



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

Trying to fix my HP laptop with many issues but the main one I feel is that WIN Security Center doesn't recognize my virus checker.

I followed step 1 and step 2 of your plan. I found no malwares that were listed. Then trying step 2 with Panda an alarm went off as I was starting the process and alerted me to a virus coming out of the check up itself.


----------



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

narrowing down my search--Now I believe my problem is malware:

Microsoft Win Sec. Center AntiVirus Override

I'm now searching for removal programs from those listed on this forums' 5 step process.


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

Hi, Joan,
(More females active on tSF???? Waaaaaay!)

High marks, I am sure U R infected. Also sure U will profit from expert step by step advice re diagnostics and removal/DISINFECTION from the pundits here. Forget, learn a heap in the process. Here where the health care is....as opposed to everywhere else.

First Steps:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/sec...pdated-important-read-before-posting-log.html

Be patient, they R in overdrive, someone will get to you and yr HP.

When U have time re priorities:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f174/pc-safety-and-security-what-do-i-need-115548.html

Hang in!:wave:


----------



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

I went out this morning to the hijack forum, posted a log and got advice. They didn't find any malware and had me uninstall Symantek that had been in my system. Now I'm uninstalling all other spyware programs and trying to get a stable laptop.


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

joangolfing said:


> I went out this morning to the hijack forum, posted a log and got advice. They didn't find any malware and had me uninstall Symantek that had been in my system. Now I'm uninstalling all other spyware programs and trying to get a stable laptop.



Hi, Again, Joan,
sorry, I had no clue, and way 2 go and sounds like immediate help....fabulous. Even more, that U were not infected!

Re Symantec.....the mods R very restrained but I am not a mod so I can say outright, it sucks.:1angel::grin:

I assume U have good free firewall, i.e. Comodo or Zone Alarm? If not....that's yr first step. Both better than the resident firewall in XP, I believe.

As often recommended, AVG free edition is amazing anti virus.

Using the links posted in the mods signatures, second link I posted, this from Glas...U will arrive at a perfect combination of free anti-spy utilities which will not eat ur yr ram and function beautifully in concert.

Assuming yr XP is fully patched, U may also want 2 look into fIrefox as yr default browser, I think it is far more seucre than Internet Explorer.

"Stable" Interesting concept if U logically extend it.:laugh:

I get U R very sharp.....any questions on yr way to the right amalgam of utilities, post and everyone will help.:wave:
_____________________________________________
I just looked thru yr HJT thread....amazing wut these people know, right?

1) Windows Defender my butt. Just my opinion. I would so dump it. Again, just my opinion.

2) I have no experience with yr anti virus, know it is recomended, but U need one, so if U uninstall yrs as U suggested, again, U might get AVG Free.....it is worldclass, Joan. After uninstalling yrs, download the aVG free and set it up and then check if Security Center recognizes it.

3) Here is lovely freeware with multifunction including active spyware preclusion, malware scan.....optimizer, reg cleaner, junk file cleaner, start up analyzer Also warpspeed and entirely configurable.

http://www.iobit.com/advancedwindowscareper.html


----------



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks, Jill

Still struggling with an unstable laptop after uninstalling all that including my antivirus--Avast. The reason I chose Avast is that it has a neat feature that allows me to right click on the icon and pause the active processes. That way I can use my Music aps and not have an antivirus interfering.

Good information on the firewall issue. I may look into Comodo since I tried Zone Alarm and couldn't seem to feel comfortable setting it up.

My next move should be to install a different firewall on the HP and see what happens.

I'm also looking for good protection for the Asus desktop I just built from components and would like to keep it without issues for as long as possible.


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

joangolfing said:


> Thanks, Jill
> 
> Still struggling with an unstable laptop after uninstalling all that including my antivirus--Avast. The reason I chose Avast is that it has a neat feature that allows me to right click on the icon and pause the active processes. That way I can use my Music aps and not have an antivirus interfering.
> 
> ...


*"....You JUST BUILT FROM COMPONENTS"???????????????  OMG....like from wut, old tubes of mascara and empty icecream containers from Haagen dazs Chocolate Chipset??? Joan??????* I know, it was no brainer, right?

Decent firewall the foundation. Without it, despite carefully arrived at armamentarium of protections....U r doing trapeze work without a net and belying the value of all the other utilities.

Besides....I can't imagine anyone who could build a rig would have issue one setting up Zone Alarm!

Make sure U have uninstalled/turned off any existing firewalls before installing Comodo....including if U may have resident XP one on by accident.
And choose the standard setup....stay away from Advanced, it is not necessary.

And again, U need the anti virus. Majorly.

U might also visit Trend Micro HOUSECALL, download one of their kernnel/Active X plug ins it needs 2 run, and let it run. It takes time and is thorough, choose scan 4/find all viruses/malwares. 

Unlike Panda....though we all luv them---Housecall will remove anything it finds that is removable after it scans.

http://uk.trendmicro-europe.com/consumer/housecall/housecall_launch.php
(Europe)

http://housecall.trendmicro.com/
(USA)
We have no geographic location 4 U, Joan so I included both above.

And Joan, hard 2 believe that yr issue is malware if the HJT Pundits gave U clean bill, but run Housecall, U will learn more.


----------



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

I just installed Comodo on the HP and it seems quite easy. I reinstalled Avast and now I'm doing an sfc scan as recommended in the other forum. I have my install XP CD handy in case some files need a little repair.


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

Sounds all good!


----------



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

No corrupted files using sfc. I might just have my laptop working again. It was all in the security with the firewall and the antivirus software. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I have it fixed.

I'm liking Comodo so well that I installed it on my ASUS desktop. It you are interested in seeing a great tutorial with pictures on building your own desktop--go here:
http://tools.corsairmemory.com/systembuild/report.aspx?report_id=78237


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

joangolfing said:


> No corrupted files using sfc. I might just have my laptop working again. It was all in the security with the firewall and the antivirus software. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I have it fixed.
> 
> I'm liking Comodo so well that I installed it on my ASUS desktop. It you are interested in seeing a great tutorial with pictures on building your own desktop--go here:
> http://tools.corsairmemory.com/systembuild/report.aspx?report_id=78237



Joan making progress!:4-clap:

Thanks 4 the link, but U and I r adventurous in different ways.....all good, plus I just got new desktop, my second Optiplex I no way needed. Am on it now, I luv it V much.....I like designing and building things out of wood. If U can't use power tools, it ain't enuff fun.:grin:

But Brava, Joan!


----------



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks, Jill for the encouragement.

Sounds like we both are a bit adventurous and able to tackle many projects.

I do believe I have my laptop fixed. The only difference now between my desktop and my HP laptop is that WinXP pro in the desktop recognizes both Comodo and Avast in the Security Center and Win XP on HP doesn't. 

I'm going to keep Ad AwareSE and Spybot S&D but give me your opinion on Spyware Blaster and Windows Defender.


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

joangolfing said:


> Thanks, Jill for the encouragement.
> 
> Sounds like we both are a bit adventurous and able to tackle many projects.
> 
> ...



Hi, Joan,

Yeah...."adventurous".....verging, in my case, at times....on reckless. But -playin it safe=boring, right? I no longer drive at 120 with car full of kids on way back 2 college. That's....progress, OK? ourse, I don't have the oppotunity now....is the truth.

Spwayre Blaster is included in the signatures of many smart, expereinced mods on this site.....my feeling is "do it, why not, it works, it's free." Again I have issues with/bias against Windows Defender which i once tried 4 eleven mins......as per above, "My Butt." But if someone with extensivel experience with it might weigh in, that would B good.

I have many anti spywares, but also, after testing, chose to retain & buy Trend Micro AntiSpy.....it does cost money, not much, and their new 3.5 build is nightmare, but th4e one before that is a dream. In my tests, it picks up things nothing else does and I run it last.

Now Joan, someone in XP needs to explain wut I can not: why yr Comodo does not show up in Security in yr desktop. Mine does on this new Optiplex running Pro; I will attach a screenie. But.....if the firewall itself indicates it is healthy and active, asks U for permission for things and says yr protection is fabulous.....which requires quick look-C, I would take Comoodo's word ovah Mr. Gates' any day of the week....including Wednesday.

Sounds as if Yr HP is on the road to total health. Way!


----------



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm on a roller coaster today with my laptop. This morning I had a registry issue and sent a message to the Win XP site. Then it cleared up and returned after I thought it was fixed. Very scary stuff going on now. I just restored twice to an earlier time yesterday before I installed Comodo. Right at this moment it's booting up normally without error messages.

How can it get this crazy?


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

May I recommend CCleaner. His new build, even with the dealthlike new interface....is amazing. Most downloaded rreeware on the net and deservedly so. It has excellent reg cleaner. It is free. U have nutin 2 loose.

http://www.ccleaner.com/download/

And Joan.....keep the bar down and do not fall out of the car.......I despise rollercoasters....they make me sick and not my kinda thrill at all. I think they R 4 masochists or shut down people who need terror 2 feel alive.

Of course, that is also true of WINDOWS!

My smilies do not work today. Why??????? Maybe they got disabled? I will look.

Finally, I believe, SENDING ERROR REPORTS 2 Microsoft.....A TOTAL WASTE OF TIME. Again, just my opinion. I go 2 them sometimes and with success....but if they were All That....would there B a TSF? I mean the Windows forums????? forget the security forums, the HJT forums.....common.....


----------



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

I just ran an online Panda Active scan and only found 4 spyware items, no virus, security risks, or suspicious files.

I just downloaded CCleaner and will try that. Thanks again.


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

My pleasure, Joan. And B open....try Housecall. I pasted 2 links as I do not know where U live.

If U evolve right amalgam of anti spys.....U should need nothing else. Maybe also depends on yr aps & surfing habits, also maybe browser security/privacy settings.... takes time, patience, first hand experience, reading threads....but it's all good.

Same deal with reg softwares.....and, OK, everytihng else. It's a JOURNEY.


----------



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

I just ran CCleaner and didn't take any action. The cleaner section found 49MB of stuff that I wasn't sure should be deleted if they are my websites I normally browse through--- and the registry found tons of things. I'm now too afraid to try anything on that registry since it resets the registry. I don't quite understand if those are my missing items that will be restored or those they are taking off.


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

CCleaner is brilliantly written, he fixes things not broken in previous builds; it is configurable; very safe. Read the tutorials. I have used it in every system I have evah had and have not had one problem with it. Again, not that U shouldn't familiarize yrself with it, U should....but this is very smart, very safe software.....and keeping yr reg free of invalid entries, keys, etc......V important.

Also, Joan.....if U have the pro activity 2 build a rig, U should not worry about deleting cookies.....next time U visit a site, it will just plant another one. Far too many spies in cookies....tracking us to pick and choose. I delete all of them more than once if I am online for hours.

These R not moist, homebaked goodies, Joan.....their little chips sometimes have eyes and do not mind their own business, OK?

Ponder.


----------



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm reinstalling Comodo on HP right now and then will try the housecall.


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

joangolfing said:


> I'm reinstalling Comodo on HP right now and then will try the housecall.



Bet U have planets in Virgo..Sun, Moon, Mercury....at least one of those. Be not reckless, but also B not afraid. Far too many insidious agendas based instilling that goin on now.....and Joan, it is good idea after uninstalling things to run reg cleaner....so the then invalid keys get gone and U start from nice clean base.

Or our registries....get CONFUSED. Kinda like Britney. (Smilie will not paste)

I mailed a screenie of my current defrag to fab mod on this site....he mailed back (was also playin) that he had nevah seen an emptier HDD, it is starving. Well i din ask for this 250 STATA2.....but I figured wut the H, the vendor offered it with this system.

But I also keep things lean and mean and free of junk......cause if we keep our puters happy.....they keep us happy, yes? OK, to the extend a w based system can B happy. lol

Including running defrag often....I do every day.

My smilies do not work!!!!! Why??????? Is this terrorist attack????? No....Rove has 2 much time on his hands now. lol


----------



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

My computer keeps shutting down in the middle of things. I'm still not able to keep it on long enough for the housecall. I'm trying again.


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

joangolfing said:


> My computer keeps shutting down in the middle of things. I'm still not able to keep it on long enough for the housecall. I'm trying again.


Open W Task Mgr,. How many apps running? Wut is ur CPU usage?


----------



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

ok i finished housecall and it showed no issues. Now I'm more convinced that my security center is in charge of all these problems. it's shutting down in the middle of an internet connection. So now I'm using Internet Explorer since I can't get my firefox to stay on. and i had to shutdown comodo and return to my Win firewall. What a mess. I'm giving up for the night.


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

joangolfing said:


> ok i finished housecall and it showed no issues. Now I'm more convinced that my security center is in charge of all these problems. it's shutting down in the middle of an internet connection. So now I'm using Internet Explorer since I can't get my firefox to stay on. and i had to shutdown comodo and return to my Win firewall. What a mess. I'm giving up for the night.


Yes, U need a break. Next round, pls post your lappy's specs, Joan.....and, when it's been on 4 a while, can U make & post/attached/uploadt a screenie of Task mgr window? Any tab U find WITH ATYPICAL DATA.

ALSO....NOT 2 OVERLOAD u. IS YR fan working? If is on tummy of lappy. do U elevate the lappy? Use a cooling pad??? I think yr HDD may B overheating. U can download little utility to monitor this. this is starting 2 feel like a hardware issue. But only 2 me maybe.

Again, am I right in assuing U fully patched re hotfixes?

Rest, relax!!! The machines can make us insane, right? Tell me about it...I am on my way to ripping apart a parallel cable to do a pinout to get imto my 
first puter whose bios password I have forgotten. Shhhhhh....it's a SECRET.

Jilly
_____________________

Edit/Afterquestions:

Did yr lappy come with XP? Is it Pro or Home? If it did, how long did it run properly???? XP eats up a lot of ram, it is only really happy with 512...and it sounds as if U do multitaksing, yes?....pls post yr HPs specs: CPU, ram, model of puter, HDD, etc.
Hold on....I will get a link to Astra 32.

http://www.astra32.com/download.htm


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

Edit Window closed:

And Joan, pls run defrag. Bet yr drive has more red than the American flag. lol. U have been doin lots of installs, uninstalls.....would also be fabulous if some actual expert could ponder this at this point. I am now getting combo...some hardware issues...I think we need to consider...& some glut....I can't imagine it's yr Security thingy.....it just observes, will give taskbar warnings but it shuts nothin down. 

R U gettin error messages before shutdown? Hear anything? Smell anything burning? Ok* kidding,* that last.

Sorry I wasn't more organized in the above....things come to me when they do....and a year ago, I knew a lot less. A LOT less....and long way 2 go.

Hang in.....we will diagnose and lead U & Hewlett back to health and 
happiness.:wave: Eventually, the reruns will B on Nick at Nite. :laugh:

(Smilies OK now)


----------



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

This morning first time I booted up it ran the chk disk automatically.

I'm ready to defrag--use CCleaner--

Should I let it clean all the cookies and all the registry issues listed?


----------



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

Explain how to look in my task manager.
Today I'm giving my computer a rest between processes.

My HP:
HP Pavilion zv6130us
1.79 gHz 768 Ram Win XPsp2
80Gig HD IDE
DVD/CD-r
ATI Mobility Radeon dedicated DDR
SB Audigy 2zs Sound Card PCMCIA


----------



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

A few facts I gathered about my HP from PC Wizard:
Voltage CPU 1.10V
Processor Temp 47C
Processor Temp (diode) 29C
HD Temp 41C---------These are compatible with what I measured in my ASUS desktop

Processor Activity was quite different between the laptop and desktop,

My ASUS is 0 to 1% processor activity
My HP was between 6% and 9%

Is that an issue with my shutdowns?


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

Hi, Joan,

1) U should run defrag very frequently....again, I do before shut down EVERY DAY. I also now have smartdefrag by iobit, runs avcitvely and with many options and is free.

2) Yes, PLEASE, let CCcleaner clean.....and also run the reg function. U can choose to either baCK up yr registry or not...I choose not. Let it delete all invalid entries.

3) By your specs, we mean the model of your HP, the details re your prcoessor, the amount of ram installed, HDD specs.
3a) If U use the link to Astra 32 and download it.....the trial version is infinite, park it in yr C drive...run it and we will know all about yr system if U post screenshots. 

And, if U use "diagnostics" toward the bottom of the left menu and choose "HDD", it will also tell U the temp yr drive is running at. From wut U posted, sounds like HDD temp is fine. lt, it will assesss the health of the drive. In my experience Astra is more accurate in this than some Mfg's diagnostics.

The second function in Astra free diagnostics is software. Pls hit that and tell us/show us wut Astra finds.

4) yr CPU usage V good....unless U registered these values during idletime.
4a) To open Windows Task Manager, Ctrl+Alt+Del simultaneously. The WTM window will open (C attached) with tabs. Find out many processes R running on yr laptop and then hit "Performance" and U will get sense of CPU usage.

5) aGAIN, Joan....DID THIS SYSTEM COME RUNNING XP? iF SO, is it Pro or Home? 
5a) when U installed XP, did U do it from HP restore disk or full retail copy of XP?
5b) If lappy was running XP when U got it.....how long did it function proplerly before all this <twibat> began?
5c) Just how many installs of the OS have U done???

6) Pls share the details of wut happens before yr shutdowns.

7) Again, where is the fan located? If on the bottom of the unit, do U elevate the laptop when using it? Is the fan functioning?

8) U might save time by attaching screenshots of any of the above results. If U want to only capture the interface of say astra, if it is top open windows, >Alt+Print screen>Paint>Edit>paste. Save the file to your desktop, in format dropdown menu at bottom, choose JPG, name the file.

9) If U din set chkdisk to run on next boot yourself.....may well affirm my growing take that U have some hardware issue. When it ran, did it find any bad sectors???????

This is why we need the model, age, specs on the laoptop, Joan, if U got it new, and also why we need U to CLEAN THE DRIVE UP.

When U post, if u include the screenshots as per above, use 'attachments" option below; when its window opens, hit "browse" at the top, go to to your jpeg files parked on your desktop and hit upload, if more than one file, rinse, repeat. Kidding on that one.. Then submit yr pos and we will B able to see actual data about yr HP.

Thank U, right foot, left foot......:wave:


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

Correction: I missed that U did, in fact, post some specs. It appears U have adequate CPU and ram 2 run XP.

Again, first please let's clean up yr HDD: CCleaner and then defrag. Again, l pls download Astra and tell us wut it says about both the temp yr drive is running at and the status of its HEALTH.

Were i U, I would also download Advanced Windows Care free version. U will not B sorry. Multifunction and fabulous.....U cna also set it to run on its own.....and methinks that might not b a bad thing.

http://www.iobit.com/advancedwindowscareper.html?Str=download

Also, CPU activity in yr respective systems.....almost the same as U posted them. If one were 90%, or if we saw spikes lasting too long....U will now when U open Windows Task manager....that would be an issue. Under ten is nuthin.

Finally, Joan, did chkdsk run on boot *only once*? U can set it 2 run on every boot, but I assume U did not do this, yes? If it ran on its own, U may have problems in XP with your file system.....as opposed to yur HDD itself.

I think, if U can run defrag successfully, that would B a good sign.

I also think I need someone with a brain to leap down in all this.


----------



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

Jill,
---I do defrag very often--almost daily
---I used CCleaner and deleted all invalid registry entries
---In Task Manager--49 processes running and sometimes 0-2% and sometimes 7-11% CPU usage.
---I limited my desktop icons to 6 (this might help bootup)
---I downloaded Astra32 but the demo version doesn't let me print. Is this a free program or are they asking for money past the demo version.
---This morning is when it ran the chdsk just once--I have rebooted about 6 more times without problems today. Right now it seems like it is functioning ok.


----------



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

My HP came with XP home installed and I haven't done anything to XP since. My problems started with an install of Akoustik Piano and their 1.1.2 update. Since I don't use my laptop very often I was updating all my antivirus and spam programs several days ago and that's when the problems started.

I have been going online with 2 different ways. Sometimes using my wireless connection--from an unsecured site and sometimes with my DSL cable that is normally hooked up to my ASUS desktop.


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

joangolfing said:


> Jill,
> ---I do defrag very often--almost daily
> ---I used CCleaner and deleted all invalid registry entries
> ---In Task Manager--49 processes running and sometimes 0-2% and sometimes 7-11% CPU usage.
> ...


Way! I do believe things R lookin up, Joan....and I am sinking less. Maybe.
Everythng sonds good, including I think yr hardware is fine, and I think chkdsk ran because of all the shutdowns, and maybe not because of corrupt XP files; good sign it did that only once.

Also fab U run defrag regularly, very smart. And that yours runs now may B sign nothing is really corrupt in Windows.

Astra 32 free trial version has limits....like many free versions of things. True, U can not print report, but U can make a screenshot and attach it in a thread! Just takes 6 seconds is all. Let us count our blessings.

Again....how is yr fan? Can it VENT? WHERE IS IT? Is it clean? Does it function?

And Joan, anything spelled Akoustic....I would totally stay away from, OK?:laugh:

THANKS FOR HANGIN IN, Joan, doing that thru the frustration/helplessness/confusion grows us.:wave:


----------



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

Jill,

I can't believe my system might be stable again. You were quite amazing staying with my troubles for that long with all those helpful programs and tests. I now have Astra 32, Advanced Windows Care, CCleaner, Comodo, and PC Wizard.

My fan in on the right side next to my USB ports and feels like the air is moving out of it well with no problems. Doesn't feel too hot to the touch.

My virtual piano--AKOUSTIK--allows me to play on a Steinway Hamburg D grand piano (on my Korg SP250) and the sound is so sweet. I'm just a beginning piano player but here is a sample of the Steinway sound on a piece I have recorded.
Listen here:
http://www.box.net/shared/ctg6t48sns


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

joangolfing said:


> Jill,
> 
> I can't believe my system might be stable again. You were quite amazing staying with my troubles for that long with all those helpful programs and tests. I now have Astra 32, Advanced Windows Care, CCleaner, Comodo, and PC Wizard.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

Joan!

OK first, I was not amazing, I was desperate & deluged. Two diff things, OK?:laugh:


I will now use link....NO GOLF PUN INTENDED!!! OMG.:laugh:

U HAVE a Steinway? Pls tell me it ain't a concert grand. but no matter it may not b 8 feet, it's a STEINWAY, Ok?

Brava, Joan....and yr fan sounds perfect...

Use all yr new utilities on regular basis and keep 2 the ivories and away from the synthesized merde spelled with Ks....:4-thatsba

Four! (that's a golf thing.....I don have patience for the game, someone once dragged me, I fell asleep on the 4th hole, OK?, but I do luv hitting them out....as long as they have left handed clubs.)

Brava, Joan!!!!!!!! Also, Hewlett.:grin:
________________________________________
Very sweet, Joan....the piano rendition I feel U R on yr way to being more at home with yourself, & less tentative re puters and piano both, in both U don gotta line the putt up or make par.:laugh: OK I am showing off, I know nuthng about golf but Tiger is a babe......R U using the pedals on the Steinway? OK this is offtopic now....thanks SO MUCH. Bet U like Mozart!

I am rabidly emersed in newly disocered Roy Oribison right now....specially, In Dreams & remix of Cryin with kd Lang....not San Sens or Mozart....but viscerally he was.

Best!!!!:wave:


----------



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

Jill,

On that piece I'm playing my digital Korg piano with a software program called "Akoustik Piano" and that's where I get the sound of a Steinway Grand Piano. I built my ASUS desktop because virtual pianos need more RAM and plenty of speed to run without latency.

I'm a Bach fanatic and I'm practicing only his music for the last few months.

Now that my HP is working (at the moment) I can go back to perfecting my piano skills and my golf game. Today I got rained off the course on hole 11 and I was 2 under par at the time. Ah!! What could have been an excellent round!!!!

Thanks so much, Jill, I'm sure I will have other issues later.

Joan


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

joangolfing said:


> Jill,
> 
> On that piece I'm playing my digital Korg piano with a software program called "Akoustik Piano" and that's where I get the sound of a Steinway Grand Piano. I built my ASUS desktop because virtual pianos need more RAM and plenty of speed to run without latency.
> 
> ...



Fascinating. Who individuals R is always fascinating.

Now I understand why I heard no modulating pedals in yr piano rendtion! I know these units pervade....Roland, this thing U have I nevah heard of.....but give me the reaL percussion. KBs just fine.....just give me the real piano, the read drum kit....the real stuff. Resonates differently. But that's just me.:grin:
Am sure AU have enuff ram in whichevah, I assume yr desktop, to run these mem devouring apps. 

I too got rained off the course, Joan, so I relate....it happens every day....just not the golf kind!!!!:laugh: Inclement is part of life and grow us, right? U will finish the next round waaay under par. I would ask yr handicap but I don know wut that is, only wut it is called.

Hope yr puter issues R ovah....but if not, U know where to find us!!!!:wave:


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

Confusing new thingy:

(I am downloading a movie cause everyone says my HDD is starving, so I nosed around in security again during this.)

Pls C the attached. V confusing. Security clearly recognizizes my Comodo firewall as per far above attachment. I hit recommendations to open it for first time.....and got the attached. But I have not unchecked the box! the box....remains checked.

Not sure if this appears in Home or not.....not in mood to get my laptop which runs it out.

Pls, Joan, if U C this.....and yr Security window is lke mine, click on Recommendations and C wut comes up......re Security recognizing (if not monitoring) yr new firewall.


----------



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

Jill,

I have looked in the Recommendations section of HP (with XP home) and mine doesn't say "clear the checkbox" however I do have it checked for monitoring myself. And mine still doesn't recognize either firewall or antivirus.

Might be a function of HP Professional--to recognize other antivirus and firewall programs. Since my HP home doesn't seem to want to.

However I did read the Advanced Tab in Win Firewall (XP home on HP) and got this message:"The network connection settings have become corrupted. To fix this click Restore Defaults. This will delete all your settings for Win Firewall, and it might cause some programs to stop working."---I could try this but I hate to stir things up again.

And I do have a REAL piano that I play most of the time--a 100 year old Everett upright. By the way-- I'm having it's 100th birthday party in November where my piano tuner, my piano teacher, and her piano teacher, my 2 sisters, and I will each play pieces.


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

joangolfing said:


> Jill,
> 
> I have looked in the Recommendations section of HP (with XP home) and mine doesn't say "clear the checkbox" however I do have it checked for monitoring myself. And mine still doesn't recognize either firewall or antivirus.
> 
> ...


Hi, again, Joan!

Well.....I now thik I should get out my Alien which runs Home and look for myself.

But, right now, I am again not clear if U disabled the resident---Windows firewall or not. and it is crucial U do with your new Comodo.

I am assuming yes. if yes, I think it might B good idea to restore the defaults. Many ominous warmings in XP.....are from Dick Cheeney, OK? Meaning, fabricated to cow us into not leaving "the nest". or being autonomous individuals.....some fears justified, but many not.

I think restoriing the defaults might just do the trick, and would disrupt nothing. Can i say this with highest degree of techological certainty? 
Which is wut I do....were I U, I would try it.

Related issue: there is living judiciously and intelligently, and there is living in unjustified fear. It's a fine line, esp with Windows.

In a moment I will get my Alien out and C with my own eyes wut it's XP Home is doing in the Security division. I sitll have Zone aAarm on it.

Happy birthday to yr piano! I rec ll when I was little and someone decided I was piano genius/potential protege...and got me evil, sadistic giant Russian/French lady teacher I lived in terror of and who killed my joy in playing....I learned by ear.originally.....when the wizened tuner guy would arrive with his esoteric wrenches, tuning forks and amazing ear......it was pretty thrilling . unlike my actual lessons, Just the sounding board was goosebump-making to behold. This was a stunning vintage Knabe baby grand, circa 1920s, rosewood case, cabriole legs....sounded like a large grand.
My mother spent a year shopping for a piano and then she came upon this.

Amazing instruments, Pianos, not a diode or resistor or fuse in the Real ones.. Also amazing that Bach went deaf and kept producing wut he did....Maybe related to his fugues....

Not offtopic, human free association/commuication.

I will C baaaaaaack.
Lovely gift for a piano's centenial.

Let me go look in my laptop; I will resport back.......:wave:


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

Greetings from My Alien!

(This suddenly, after using my new desktop 4 only like 2 weeks, seems so SLOWWWW....though it is Pentium M 2.0 with 1 GB of ram, OMG I AM SO SPOILED.)

Remembah, this lappy is running Home. Which is why i AM ON IT. I am attACHING screenie.....as when i expanded "firewall" which already reflected i had one....it identified ZA....this is interesting.

I now feel this confirms U should restore the defaults aS INSTRUCTED, Joan....and I am thinking this will be the final touch in putting everything right!

Troubleshooting lasts until U fix the....well, trouble. Real Deal.

Pls C attached.

Also, I just, for very first time, looked & saw this Alien..., I think...has a dvi port! 

This from thread in hardware, other re my new LCD. 
The guy from Tiger said it is white, but he din say it is ROUND!!!!!OMG....

Nevah mind, I will post in the otha thread....pls C attached and get brave. If sumthin gets messed we will fix it. We must not skip bases, Joan.....we need 2 get this right, right?:wave:


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

Joan,

Back on desktop. Am waiting for U 2 C and ponder the above posts, hoping U will get brave re my recent data-gathering so we may put this fully right.

Unrelatedly but not really, I also suggest U download the latest build of Smartdefrag....by my amazing friends at iobit.

I started testing their first bulids a year ago, no more I think....found them wanting, reported....but couple days ago, got their latest beta....and it is amazing.

U can choose to let it start with Windows & run actively which I did.....then also use manual 2 analyze the volume and do express defrage....look at report. It goes at warpspeed and yr drive will nevah again get beyond a certain point of fragmentation. (Though I might.:laugh

I think U will luv this.....they really have it down now.

http://www.majorgeeks.com/download.php?det=5318


----------



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

Today happenings--
This morning I ran Spybot S&D and saw 2 items: microsoft Windows Security Center Anti Virus Override and Microsoft WinSec Center Firewall Override

I deleted those things and then rebooted.

I got the same error message as before: windows had to repair registry--successfully

I rebooted again, and this time and every time since I am free of that error message and my HP seems to function well.

---------------------------------------
I just restored the defaults on the Advanced tab of Win Firewall. Rebooted and all it did was set Win Firewall as my firewall. So I unchecked it, and set it to let me monitor my firewall. I know that Comodo is working because it requests permission for things.
There doesn't seem to be a way to fix this issue without starting my HP over with reinstall and reformatting.


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

Hey!

Good job, Joan!

I am still not convinced thought totally not life & death, that windows security can not be made 2 recognize yr Comodo. But must B yr call, nobody else's.

Now, I am not crazy about that Spybot picked up wut it did. implies malware. How is this gettin in????

Perhaps it wouldn't hurt to download & run AVG anti rootkit. I know the HJT team gave U clean bill.....but startin 2 sound like something is gettin inbeyond the level of tracking cookies.

I will get link. If U don have it, U should also get Spware Blaster. It is free, runs in bakcground and precludes many things. 

http://free.grisoft.com/doc/download-free-anti-rootkit/us/frt/0

http://www.javacoolsoftware.com/spywareblaster.html
And Joan, R U running IE7? If so, how do U have yr security settings configured? Who is yr ISP? Pls share.

I assume U have auto updates on. but might be good idea to visit W Updates, choose optionals/not criticals available 4 yr HP and look thru them. It won't hurt.
_________________________________
Edit:

Pls read thisk, Joan:

http://forums.spybot.info/archive/index.php/t </t-205.html

this may be longshotk, and i know U like Avast, but might not b bad idea to uninstall it and get aVG free and C if that fixes this.

According to the thread from Spybot forums above, this is either yr attitude-copping software overriding yr Security Center and changing yr registry.....or it is malware. We know from my end, it's not Comodo. Only if U agree.....I don like the idea of your having to deal with this ongoing....we might dig further.


----------



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

Jill,

I just picked up something from your message: I don't have IE7 and still had IE6--so I'm downloading and installing that. Even though I use firefox I think the updates comes through IE. Hope that's it.

I have Spywareblaster and all updates for windows.

And I don't think Spybot is indicating Malware--there is some kind of error in that program too.


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

joangolfing said:


> Jill,
> 
> I just picked up something from your message: I don't have IE7 and still had IE6--so I'm downloading and installing that. Even though I use firefox I think the updates comes through IE. Hope that's it.
> 
> ...



Ok first, this is excellent, that u have FX. And Joan, U don need IE7.....pls consider keepin 6. U have FX....7 just more glut and hotfixes. If you"ve already gotten 7, U could always uninstall it and Wiindows will roll back to 6.

But if U read the Spybot thread, which I highly recommend.....I believe U will C it's not an error in the Spybot software, but one of the 2 the two possibilities listed in the thread.

More proof is Windows is requeesting a reg fix. Also, it is not as if nothing is amiss in Security center, yes? Spybot din do this. Let us do the math.

If sumthin is overriding and changin yr resgistry requiring ongoing fixes.....U deserve betta do U agree? Again, yr call.

Have U evah tried AVG? Just consider.....it may B worth it. If yr Avast is copping attitude which is a possibility, getting AVG woOld fix whole thing....IF THAT'S THE CORE ISSUE. 

Trying this at this point ...would take no time, really, would comprise a diagnostics too, actually. I think that's wut troublshooting is about.
But again, yr Hewlett; yr call.:wave:


----------



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

I downloaded IE7 with it's 2 updates and that didn't improve anything. That was before I saw your message.
Changing my antivirus will not help the security center to find it and Sec. Center doesn't find Comodo either. I need to keep Avast because it has that nice shut off feature for music aps.
If I knew how to fix the registry which I don't I will just have to live with what I have. 

Where is the spybot thread--on Tech support forum--??


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

Hey,

I forgot about the feature in Avast re yr music apps.....but sitll feel it might be the fly in the ointment. Avast. I have reached out 4 some help to those above my paygrade here.
if U don like IE7....again, all U need do is uninstall it, W will roll back to 6.

And Joan, if U did have AVG, even though it may not have a pause/suspend feature, U could just shut it down from W taskbar, rick-click when using yr music apps....since that is wut it seems avast does when U employ yr feature.

I just don like people to fel they have 2 captulate to that which they need not, is all.

Joan, the link to the Spybot forum thread addressing yr issues I found via Google is up in post #46.


----------



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

Where is post #46--What forum and what topic??


----------



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

Sorry I should have looked above. I sometimes have trouble understanding what you are writing.


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

In this thread....each post within a thread is numbered, pls C upper right corner.

Here it is again, not 2 worry:
http://forums.spybot.info/archive/in...</t-205.html

I will try to B more clear and also offer fewer inspirations/insights per post. This why U r a golfer, Joan....and I am not.:grin:

I am not tryng to add 2 yr frustration, but rather to amellioriate it!
I will try harder.


----------



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks, I read that spybot topic and found it very similar to my problem. They didn't seem to have a solution to the Win Security Center in its not recognizing antivirus programs or alternative firewalls. It did help me understand that I can turn those off in Spybot when I do my next scan.


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

joangolfing said:


> Thanks, I read that spybot topic and found it very similar to my problem. They didn't seem to have a solution to the Win Security Center in its not recognizing antivirus programs or alternative firewalls. It did help me understand that I can turn those off in Spybot when I do my next scan.



Good1 I am happy U saw it, Joan. but not about solutions....it was about DIAGNOSING.....AGAIN, IT OFFERED 2 POSSIBLE causes for the problem.....as I poste above.

Again, given I run Comodo on my desktops and do not have the issue, I came to feel your Avast might comply with their description of certain softwares which I called "attiddue-copping.' i.e., "Security Center, get outta my face!" I know first hand, AVG does not do this.

C how I got there now? and why I suggested U might uninstall yr Avast and download AVG Free and just C wut hapens in yr security center. U could undo this easily, but it might tell us valuable things.

Is little expenriment to C if doing this repairs the core issue?

Again, if it does.....U would still b able to disable it easily if yr music apps require that.....which it appears to me they do. Unless I am wrong.

But I would not embrace the premise that the issue is some false positive in Spybot....their forum says nothing about such.

Again, there is some underlying issue.....and if U r interested, and U need not B....I thik we could get 2 it.


----------



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks for staying with me on this!! I'll give AVG a try.


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

joangolfing said:


> Thanks for staying with me on this!! I'll give AVG a try.



Now THERE'S the adventurous Joan who threw togetha a desktop out of empty ice cream containers and old 9-irons! Might do nuthing.....but were I U, I would so try it....nothing 2 loose.:wave:
_____________________________________________
Edit, more info:

Hold on, now....I am learning as I go/troubleshoot; giving up is not an option.

Pls C this thread in this tech site. read original post, hit "next" and read the mod's response.

It may, in fact, b a Spybot issue, not a false positive, it toally din feel like that.....may require new download of Spybot and U may b able to configure it. But first things first.

http://techrepublic.com.com/5208-6230-0.html?forumID=101&threadID=222013&start=0


----------



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

Major startup issues after uninstalling Avast and installing AVG. I'm hoping to get it back on.
Might have to start again in the morning if I can get it to shut down.


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

joangolfing said:


> Major startup issues after uninstalling Avast and installing AVG. I'm hoping to get it back on.
> Might have to start again in the morning if I can get it to shut down.



Soooo sorry, Joan. After uninstalling Avast, did u run reg cleaner?

But this is interesting turn of events....may be new indication that some issues really did exist in yr Avast. Because wut U have done should not impact starup!

R U saying windows won't load? Pls do not worry.....we will get to the bottom of this....put things right from the foundation up.

And Joan, pls now try this if U r still having shutdown issues: open W task Mgr: ctrl+Alt+Delete simultaneously. When the TM windows appears, hit the tab on the right: Shut down.

I would also like to know wut is running.....but another time 4 that.

Pls report back.
________________________________
Apparently, Avast, like Norton, has an uninstall utility which is often required; U r not the first human to have had this issue, I C re uninstalling. Please use this link:

http://www.avast.com.au/i_kat_312.html

And when U did uninstall, were U asked to reboot?

And not 2 panic.....there is no need....truly.

We r not meant to hold our breath using our computers., or settle 4 tiptoeing around issues...or defer to those iissues; we R meant to fix the issues For Real.

And Joan....we will.


----------



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

Ok, I am getting HP stable again. The issue isn't the Avast at all. It's my wireless connection that didn't connect in the middle of the install of AVG's request for updating online. And since I couldn't get on line I shut down the HP and that's what caused all the major problems. It reset itself and is back to where I was.

However, I checked Security Center and AVG doesn't show up. I might have to keep AVG since I don't want to do the hour of uninstall, install, going through error messages and blue screens of death. I'm going to stay with this for a while and I wrote another message in the XP support section with the title Registry Problems. I'll see if there are any answers there.


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

joangolfing said:


> Ok, I am getting HP stable again. The issue isn't the Avast at all. It's my wireless connection that didn't connect in the middle of the install of AVG's request for updating online. And since I couldn't get on line I shut down the HP and that's what caused all the major problems. It reset itself and is back to where I was.
> 
> However, I checked Security Center and AVG doesn't show up. I might have to keep AVG since I don't want to do the hour of uninstall, install, going through error messages and blue screens of death. I'm going to stay with this for a while and I wrote another message in the XP support section with the title Registry Problems. I'll see if there are any answers there.


Ok good diagnostics, Joan! But....pls use the link above I recently found. *It suggests U may need a new version of Spybot and learn to configure it. *

Not sure why U use yr lappy wireless in home if U don have 2, feel terrible that these things R taking so long; I foolishly assumed U had either DSL or Broadband via cable.

And Joan, I am total fan of Hippocrates and his OATHS, i.e., "First, do no harm." I could not bear it if however inadvertently, i did anything related.

But Joan, while, given the previous state of your laptop, U got it to some version of stable.....it was also not healthy. That is why I kept going.

I would wait to uninstall AVG and get another copy of Avast.....let's C if, after reading the thread I linked U 2 above, uninstalling SpyBot and installing new version and CONFIGURING IT properly.....DOES THE TRICK.
If so, I am sure if U still miss it, U could safely get Avast back.

Your reg issues, I think, r only a symptom of underlying problem....and new Spybot and configuration may solve it.

Truly sorry for your inconvenience, Joan.


----------



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

Jill,

I read some of the threads about Spybot and disabling the 2 items that it reports. I won't be reinstalling spybot or scanning with it for a while until I get HP stable for a period of time. And don't feel like any of this is your fault. It's my own attempts to figure out things I don't know enough about.

I am using the wireless option on my laptop because I have only 1 wired connection to my DSL and it is very inconvenient to unplug it every time from the back of the desktop. And since I don't use my laptop that often I use the wireless option to an unsecured site. Probably not a good idea but I wouldn't have gotten this far without it.

I found this site in case I want to do a safe restore of Windows.
http://www.windowsreinstall.com/winxphome/installxpcdrepair/indexfullpage.htm

I also want to find some information on cleaning the fan on my HP.


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

joangolfing said:


> Jill,
> 
> I read some of the threads about Spybot and disabling the 2 items that it reports. I won't be reinstalling spybot or scanning with it for a while until I get HP stable for a period of time. And don't feel like any of this is your fault. It's my own attempts to figure out things I don't know enough about.
> 
> ...


Ms. Joan,

Just caught this and U made me feel soooo much better....U r way classy lady.

Thanks for clearing up the wireless issue. Now Joan, I 2 have coaxial broadband, and I q2 am confronted with the same issue. but i count my blessings given at least Ican afford broaedband. Forget indulbe my puter mani as I have of late.

sop, for me, when I need to B on my lappy, hooking up its ethernet cable after removed the one form my desktop....and restting the modem, no biggie.

I honestly believe it'ws attitude. If U C the blessings, the "inconvenince" abates.

and Joahm, I recall your having shared that U go onto not secured network wireless.....jsut that alone speaks volumes. 

clearly, if someone lives in a house.....spends serious money on a lappy when theydo not appear in the garbage (inside reference).....one of the ADVANTAGES IS to carry it anywhere on yr propety.....ork, as per current TV spot here.....with right wireless card, U can stand in the iddle of a pond and get online.

And Joan.....I do wish U would relax....put yrself on the 
links in yr head....perfectly tended green turf, sun is out, breezes wafting, clothee from Abercrombie & Fitch and U have made par on every hle so far, and sand traps have all disappeared. Do the visual.:grin:

I mean it......yr anxiety is hurting yr journey....trust and relax.

I am positive that when someone high up here has time to address yr latest issues....they will. They r all hugely overloaded.

Anxiety relegates us to that for which we R not engineered: living in the future. Means we can not B where we R meant to: in the moment. and it hurts us. but is also very human. Very.

B 14. Think of this as exciting challenge....not some impediment to conquer. Play Back fugues. Like that.

I am following this with my usual, rabid interest and I am positive this will all get put right.:wave:
Yr kindness is deeply appreicated.

Jilly
PS I did more digging on yr current issues....and U well may B right, it could B a reg issue. there R threads on related issues with instructions to change reg key values re security cednter....from 0 to 1 or reverse. I din post cause I feared U might explode....but even more, in this, I am in way ovah my head......I have changed reg key values couple of times, but someone with real experience must address this now.

Trust....B in the moment, open and put yourself on THE LINKS!:wave: this too....shall pass and U will come away stronger.


----------



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks Jill,

At least I know I am not the only person with this particular issue. It just took me a while to go through all these issues. I learned so many new things in the process.

And AVG seems quite nice!!!!


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

joangolfing said:


> Thanks Jill,
> 
> At least I know I am not the only person with this particular issue. It just took me a while to go through all these issues. I learned so many new things in the process.
> 
> And AVG seems quite nice!!!!


Yes! good girl!

Is like golf? Do not answer that...:laugh: Plus golf's essence is U r competing with YOURSELF, YES? Yr inner potential. Not exhausting yrself in response 2 Mr. Gates'ubiquitous, unalloyed GREED AND SLOPPINESS. Is like Bach FUGUE? DON ANSWER THAT EITHER...:laugh:

U can get some staggering sense of how often serious verging on Byzantine issues with WE running Windows-based systems pervade by just perusing threads right here on TSF. It will humble U, Joan.....establish perspective. No small thing. And....help U count yr blessings!

Hang in!

Jill


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

Glass Half Full stuff:

U have made mega progress and I think we have ruled out that any part of this was hardware issue. That alone is huge.

Forget, yr coping skills at large.....making quantum leaps. OK not quantum, perhaps....sLow and steady wins the race!

In life....therre R neither shotcuts nor HOTKEYS. Were there....it wouldn't be half the fun/THRILLING ADVENTURE it is!

Again, the Journey is where the goodies R....it is not an impediments to some goal.


----------



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

Jill,

Look at the "firewall" thread in this Gen.Computer Sec. forum and read what I am writing there. Now just waiting for an answer.


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

joangolfing said:


> Jill,
> 
> Look at the "firewall" thread in this Gen.Computer Sec. forum and read what I am writing there. Now just waiting for an answer.


Hi, Joan!

I looked at the thread in question, get wut Koala was saying and, I think wut U R, re yr LP lappy vs the desktop U built.....but isn't the issue on yr lappy now the one involving Spybot & the reg key? Forgive me, I am little confused.


----------



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

When I scan with Spybot, I just know not to remove those 2 items that it finds as malware. I also had another shut down with seemingly another cause--this time a wireless issue.

But I think my problem is still Win Security Center, but it doesn't look like anyone is answering that thread I entered.


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

joangolfing said:


> When I scan with Spybot, I just know not to remove those 2 items that it finds as malware. I also had another shut down with seemingly another cause--this time a wireless issue.
> 
> But I think my problem is still Win Security Center, but it doesn't look like anyone is answering that thread I entered.



I think everyne is overloaded. I do.

re yr wireless, again, I keep a separate ethernet cable in my Targus bag with my lappy. this so I don have 2 remove the plug from whichever desktop i am using, only from my cable modem.

It is far mroe secure than wireless.

I no longer use/have Spybot (or ad Aware). I run AWC which has both activ e spyware preclusion and scanning function, and I tested all the commercial utilities and got Trend micros antyspy. It was not much at all and it picks up things nothing else does. I Kept Spybot until I was certain the above combination caught everything and Spybot nothing.

U r not married 2 Spybot, remember.......if U first run your new Advanced Windos Care (with up to date database) and hit repair and then run yr Spybot.....does the latter pick anything up, Joan?


----------



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

An extra ethernet cable--What a great idea!!! Didn't realize I could do that.


----------



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

I just ran Advanced Windows Care on both computers. They had large numbers of problems.
I repaired HP and ASUS using it. I hadn't run that before--I was on overload with too many other things to do last week just getting my laptop on and off. Pretty nice program.


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

That isi so cute....yes, Virginia, there really is more than one Ethernet cable on the planet! I know.....it's the obvious stuff which eludes us, right? Again, U will have 2 switch out plugs in yr modem per se.....but that's all.

Yes, AWC amazing software....most people I have turned onto it now use only it. I, on the otha hand, am paranoid enuff to have gotten Trend Micro Antispy after long time testing things in combination/sequence...have already renewed it, in fact. (It also has insane sounds and I luv sounds.)

Mind U, I know Spybot is V good and widely recommended, including here. I am sharing my own situation in hopes this will clarify yours!:wave:

It's about realizing U have optons and knowing some of them!

I also now have AVG anti rootkit free. Only the paid version runs actively, but, when I remember, I run it....does my heart good that I have none since the rootkits terrify me the most. I nevah did get ovah Alien original film.:laugh: If U got and ran it....might help U feel better!


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

Greetings, Joan!

Not to confuse things further, but it appears there is small epidemic (yes, oxymoron) of humans having issues with Security Center:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f112/microsoft-xp-alert-177736.html

Though we R still not sure if yours is this, Spybot or reg issue.


----------



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

Jill,

I am making the decision to have these programs on both computers:
AVG7.5 Antivirus
AVG Anti Root
Advanced Windows Care V2
Windows Firewall (decided to use instead of the Comodo because it's less instrusive and annoying with unwanted messages)
I deleted Spybot S& D on both computers
Still undecided about keeping AdAware, Spyware Blaster, Win Defender

My copy of Akoustik Piano just arrived today. The last one had a corrupt install disk. I am reinstalling on HP laptop and hoping it will all work out better this time around. My problems started the last time I tried installing this program along with it's 1.1.2 update. Wish me luck....


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

Joan Making JOURNEY INTO THE LIGHT!

I mean it! Brava!

Not sure if resident firewall in XP is as disgusting as I think....in this, I am bigot.

And Joan, I tried to warm U about anything re "akoustic" with a "K" right?

I mean common, if they can't SPELL.....Of COURSE their files will be currupt, Joan!:laugh::wink:

U r doing amazing!!!!!


----------



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

Hey Jill,

I got Akoustik installed finally with the 1.1.2 update. But not smoothly. I had one glitch because the update was very "picky: about where it wanted to be put. I just lucked out after it failed on the first attempt, then on the second try I just thought about installing part of the update inside my Accessories where part of the main install insisted on going, and I had a successful install after that. So I have the program the way it should be.

Defragging my HP now because the install created a hugh amount of junk.

So far stable as a rock!!!!


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

(Writing between clients)

Well....that was brilliant. I nevah would have known 2 do that. I let things installl where they want to re default.

Now, Joan, if I have not yet suggested, please download and try Smartdefrag by my friends at Iobit.
http://www.iobit.com/iobitsmartdefrag.html?Str=download

The latest Beta build is fully realized. I choose to let it run actively in the background. End of puter day, I open it, hit manual, hit analyze and usually get suggestion to run speed degrag whiich takes one second. Usually takes doing this twice. U will never use the defrag in XP again....nor will U need 2.

Yes, it's free.


----------



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

Jill,

With all the warnings against Registry cleaning programs on this forum--how safe is the registry cleaner in Advanced Windows CareV2? 

I did find registry errors on ASUS and HP and let them be removed. Doesn't seem to cause any problems.


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

joangolfing said:


> Jill,
> 
> With all the warnings against Registry cleaning programs on this forum--how safe is the registry cleaner in Advanced Windows CareV2?
> 
> I did find registry errors on ASUS and HP and let them be removed. Doesn't seem to cause any problems.


Hi, Joan!

In my personal experience.....the reg component of AWC is totally safe.

The reg component iin CCleaner is also very safe in my experience. Every few days, I run Uniblue reg cleaner/defragger....also very safe, and it usually picks up a few things my other utilities did not.

The guys at iobit R anything but reckless or uncaring......the smallest bugs in the early builds made them wanna shoot themselves. It was heartbreaking.

So in this, I believe U have nothing 2 worry about.

Specially, given there is nothing with a "K" in any of their software! (Wink, wink)


----------

